# Foslom-Sacramento Group Ride: October 30th: Hills or Flats, The Group To Decide



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi Everyone, 

We had a great turnout last week and the hills provided a good challenge. Everyone made it up the famous Luneman Road and although we had a few raindrops, we could not have asked for better weather as far as the temperature was concerned.

For this upcoming weekend, the group had scheduled to do the "Scary Hills Ride" which would take us up Salmon Falls, Prospector Grade, and several other hills in the area. The overall ride was scheduled for about 65 miles, and I am trying to see if another ride may be more appropriate. An alternate suggestion would be for us to go down the Canal Road for an interesting tour. This is the lesser known "other bike trail" and extends from Folsom all the way to Ranch Murrieta. There are a few points where you have to stop and cross a street, but other than that, it is wide open with little to no bike/people traffic. This distance for this ride can be what we make it, but a good 45 miles would be appropriate.

Please let me know your preference (Hill ride or Canal Road Ride) and as a group, we can decide on Saturday. Same time, same meeting place.

Please invite anyone you would like to these rides and remember our ride schedule is now at: www.onlinecycling.com

I look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday! As always, going forward, if it is raining or it will rain, the ride will be canceled.

Here are the Ride Details:

Date: Saturday, October 30th

Bike Route: Folsom Streets to Route Decided (either Hill Ride or Canal Road Ride)
Geared for Strong Beginners, Intermediate, and Advanced riders.
Meeting Location: Large Parking Lot in Historic Folsom across from Karen's Bakery, Zinfandel Grill, and Bicycles Plus. Corner of Gold Lake Drive and Leidesdorf.
Route Distance: Approximately 45 miles for Canal Road Ride or 65 Miles for Hill Ride.
Route Terrain: Flat for Canal Road Ride or Moderate to Steep Hills for Hill Ride.
Starting Time: 7:30am, Riders will leave at 7:45am sharp 
Please bring helmet, water, and food.
Questions: Quinn [email protected] 730-2003


----------

